# Splint removed....leg sores



## PupChup (Jul 12, 2009)

MY 4 yo chihuahua is almost at the end of a long ordeal. She broke her front leg between the shoulder and knee joint 12/26/08 jumping off the couch. Our vet put a cast on....3 months later it had not healed. We took her to an orthopedic vet who said the cast wasn't keeping the leg immobile so it didn't have a chance to heal. He put a splint on and said to give it another few months. It didn't heal so he put a plate and screws in 3 months ago. We had an ongoing issue with this vet because we felt that he was not adequately addressing the wound/splint sores. He repeatedly told us that we didn't need to bring her to have the splint changed unless it smelled bad, she was chewing it, or it got wet. As a result of this advise she had several cuts and sores from the splint that were causing her alot of discomfort.
Yesterday the splint was removed. I expected her leg to have hair missing, be withered, and floppy but I wasn't prepared for what I saw. Her leg is a covered with what the vet called "superficial" compression sores. Under the splint was black stuff (old blood?) The splint was stuck to her leg in places and had to be ripped off. Her leg is twisted so that her the pads of her paw are facing outward. It looks like it was mangled in a bear trap. I was told to wash t and that it was fine to let her lick and pick at it because it will be itchy. What??? And no jumping down from furniture etc.
One bone is healed and the other is just about healed. He wants the splint off for a week then he'll put another one on until the second bone is fully healed.
Is her leg supposed to be twisted and mangled looking? Has anyone else been told that its ok to let them lick, bite at the sores??
This just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## PupChup (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok...so no on here has had a dog with a broken leg?? Does anyone know what I can do to ease my dogs discomfort from the sores? She is very uncomfortable and doesn't want to even put her leg down. I feel so bad for her....


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

If she were mine and I was not pleased with the outcome I would seek a second opinion. I am so sorry for your little dog and you. Is there a teaching (vet) university near you?


----------



## PupChup (Jul 12, 2009)

Unfortunately we have spent over $3000 and cannot afford to see another vet. The orthopedic vet was $2300 alone but was all inclusive......what a joke.
The trouble is I cannot seem to find out whether this vet is doing the right thing or not. I can't even get any answers on here! Much of it just doesn't seem right to me. But you'll never get one vet to comment negatively on the work of another. That leaves us with few options.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

This doesn't sound right to me, but I have not seen the dog, nor do I know much about fractures.

That said, you have to go with your gut, and the only way to fix it is to get a second opinion. Even if 25 people reply with "no, that doesn't sound right", there is still nothing that can be done except to go see another vet.

Good luck to you and your dog.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

PupChup said:


> Unfortunately we have spent over $3000 and cannot afford to see another vet. The orthopedic vet was $2300 alone but was all inclusive......what a joke.
> The trouble is I cannot seem to find out whether this vet is doing the right thing or not. I can't even get any answers on here! Much of it just doesn't seem right to me. But you'll never get one vet to comment negatively on the work of another. That leaves us with few options.


I would still see another vet. You have spent a large amount of money. Don't go back to the original vet who set the leg nor the specialist. Go to a totally different vet and take all your records: treatment, x-rays, medicines etc. with you. Basically you are talking the cost of an office visit. (I am assuming your little one is on antibiotics). I understand how upset you are my old thoroughbred horse jumped a high tensile fence and didn't quite make it. He skinned the flesh down to the bone on both hind legs. Had well over 150 stitches. Vet wrapped both legs and was told not to remove bandages. Well the legs both began to swell, called vet again was told not to remove bandages. Trainer disagreed and removed the bandages pus exploded on the walls. She almost killed the horse. Fortunately he lived to the ripe old age of 25.


----------



## tarib (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh I wish I had seen this sooner. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I have going through a similar nightmare. Our dog was hit by a car, broke his leg. It was a weekend our vet was not available, so went to a different one. He put on a splint, when it was finally removed (by my request) it was bloody and a mess. (our dog had chewed the tape off and took the splint off twice before) The vet said let him lick it and he will clean it himself. After an awful weekend, we went back to our "real" vet and he said his paw had been wrapped to tightly while in the splint, and now he may loose a couple toes, hopefully that will be the worst that happens. Luckily it didn't seem to be infected, but he had skin that had died, and needed to be removed down to the tendon. Hopefully he will not lose the pad on the bottom of his foot. What is it with these vets, where did they get their licenses anyway, and they charge more than a people doctor. 

I pray for your dog that all goes better and he will heal, as we do for ours to heal.


----------

